# Viking Soda



## digdug (Feb 3, 2011)

I grew up in a military family and we were stationed in Minnesota in the 1970's.  For extra income my father bought a local soda and sold it on base. Viking Soda, came in all kind of flavors. I can remember going with him to South St Paul, to the bottling plant and helping load the car. I also had the job going around the military base picking up empties.  I have been trying to find some bottles for a long time, but I am no longer in Minnesota, so they aren't easy to come by.   I finally tracked a few down and was going to keep one bottle and give the other to my sister.  The bottles arrived, but one did not survive the trip!  I hope to track another one down!
 Great memories seeing those bottles!


----------



## bottlingco (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello,
 Unfortunately, the one that broke is the harder one to find.  I have one of each that is in my trade box.  The blue and white one is $10, and the purple one is $25.  These prices are plus postage.  Let me know if you are interested.  bottlingco


----------



## splante (Feb 4, 2011)

great bottle and story
  this link has some infomation on 3 viking bottles 
 http://www.gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedv.htm


----------

